# 69 GTO Body restoration on the way



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be keeping a log on the stripping of my Triple blue GTO. Tuesday 8/3- We had 6 layers of paint and 5 layers of primer(including white chromium? primer) We used 180 and then 80 grit on the both sides of trunk to bring it to metal. smoothed it out then used urathane primer. Time -6 hours.

Friday 8/6. Used Aircraft stripper on hood to see if we could do it faster than sanding. We did 1/4 of hood a time. We went through 1 Gallon of stripper for hood. only 4 coats of paint on hood. The stripper started to work about 5 minutes in. it ate away paint and we scraped with plastic drywall scraper. went to bare metal with about 2 applications. then used 180 and 80 to finish the job. About 6 hours. Here's what I looked like after using the stripper:willy::willy: My guy Brian thinks its the best top side of a hood that he has seen. (about 5 GTO restorations). I hope the bottom is as good. time is $!!

Monday 8/9-Bottom of hood. 

Here is what my car looked like last week. I'm driving around with out hood and trunk right now. No frame off needed, the car has never been in salt. It looks like your typical everyday driver underneath.

Thursday 8/12- Finished sanding bottom of hood. Mostly grime and 30 % gloss black primer from factory. Hand sanded hard to get areas. a little surface rust that came right off with sanding. ordered 30% gloss black from autp parts store. 

Monday 8/16 -Next Removing Endura bumper and lower valnce. Took off off 42 lb Endura bumper(weighed) and bottom valance. took us about 1 1/4 hours. Bumper has some dings and has been worked on in the past but a pretty bad job. valance is bent a bit. sand, fix, and prime. 

Monday 8/23 Front fenders


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, please share the pictures! :cheers
It may be possible to polish small scratches out of the glass. Although it's a painfully labor intensive project.


----------

